# Chainsaw repair question



## truck243 (May 2, 2011)

I took apart my 5 yr old poulan chainsaw(no surprise there) because of low compression (110psi) and found, yes, you guessed it, a scored piston, and cylinder. My question is, What are the removable plastic pieces inside the cylinder? I dont know much about 2 stroke engines.


----------



## CTYank (May 2, 2011)

truck243 said:
			
		

> I took apart my 5 yr old poulan chainsaw(no surprise there) because of low compression (110psi) and found, yes, you guessed it, a scored piston, and cylinder. My question is, What are the removable plastic pieces inside the cylinder? I dont know much about 2 stroke engines.



There should be nothing plastic "inside the cylinder" presuming you also mean above the piston. Sounds like the engine sucked in some debris, or stuff went adrift on disassembly.

What plastic bits are missing near the carb inlet, and how do they match up with the bits in the innards?

I hope you know that you don't have to pull the cyl to inspect the innards- just pull the muffler. Also, compression checking for little 2-strokes can be tricky. Normally, it works like this (if you have fuel, spark, and fresh plug): 1) engine is hard to start; 2) comp. check done with known-good tester, engine warm, as many cranks as it takes; 3) a/r pull muffler and inspect piston & innards; 4) for such engines if ok, run it, else toss it.

In fact, 110 psi would NEVER cause me to pull the cyl. (Might stimulate shopping for a replacement, though.)

Sounds like you have a parts saw, at least for b&c. I hope you got lots of miles out of it.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (May 2, 2011)

I'd sell it for parts & go find a nice new Stihl saw.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 2, 2011)

What model Poulan? Did you like it?


----------



## wkpoor (May 2, 2011)

Don't know about plastic pieces inside Cyl but the P&C for some saws can be had cheap and maybe you could find them on Epay. That might be a 300.00 saw new so a 30.00 repair would be worth it. Other wise pitch and get a new one. Also depending on what the cyl actually looks like you might be able to save it with emery paper and then just put in a new piston with rings and pin. I just saved a Dolmar 5100S that way. Worked like a new one.


----------



## smokinj (May 2, 2011)

CTYank said:
			
		

> truck243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 no plastic going to hold up in any jug and slug!


----------



## southbound (May 3, 2011)

any chance for some pic's????


----------



## truck243 (May 3, 2011)

Its a poulan model pp4218avhd, and the parts I'm asking about are inserted into the cylinder, one on each side, below the piston. They are made of plastic or something similar.


----------



## oilstinks (May 3, 2011)

Had one of them saws and it was nothing but trouble. I put almost as much money into it working on it than i paid for it. When it ran i loved it but it was a shotin the dark everytime i fired it up. Dont know what your refering to but if theyb are "plastic like" thay are probably the material that phenolic pistons in brake calipers are made of i would think


----------



## HittinSteel (May 3, 2011)

I am at a total loss. Nothing is inserted in to a piston/cylinder/crankcase that is made of plastic. Gonna have to second Southbound's request for pictures.


----------



## TreePointer (May 3, 2011)

Maybe something broke off at the carb and/or intake tube/boot and ended up inside the cylinder.  As others have stated, pics are needed on this one.


----------



## southbound (May 3, 2011)

look here http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1503220/P0608132/00002?blt=06&prst;=&shdMod;=

part  #29 and #37 Transmission insert


----------



## truck243 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the "link" southbound. Strange name for those parts "transmission inserts" I'm wondering how to inspect them. and what their function is. I dont know much about these engnes, but I'm determined to learn. Where can I get repair/rebuild info. I'll fix it in my spare time, but I agree, I'm gonna buy a Stihl! Whats  a good model for a home owner?


----------



## truck243 (May 4, 2011)

P. S.- I'm having problems posting photos, I've tried at various resolutions, but no luck, I'll have to work on that too!


----------



## HittinSteel (May 4, 2011)

Well I'll be darned.....what in the heck are those things for?

Truck, a 250 Stihl is a nice little saw for a homewoner.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (May 4, 2011)

just another reason to stay away from the big box stores and support your local servicing dealer


----------



## mecreature (May 4, 2011)

Keep this thread updated Truck. I use a PoulanPro... cause I have one
same saw.. it works fine for me, at the time.

I have used the diagrams on below for ref.




ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (May 4, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Well I'll be darned.....what in the heck are those things for?
> 
> Truck, a 250 Stihl is a nice saw for a homewoner.



+1- i recently bought a 250, & it's a great saw! Great power/weight ratio. I also love Stihl's "master control switch"- one switch controls cold start (full choke), warm start (partial choke/half-throttle), run, & stop. 

Just make sure to switch the control to "warm start" after 3 pulls on cold start- even if the saw didn't "sputter" or "cough" (or whatever you prefer to call that sound)- if you keep trying to get it to "cough" on cold start after 3 pulls, you'll flood the engine (I learned that the hard way after pulling 5 or so times on cold start when it wouldn't "cough" :red: )


----------



## heat seeker (May 5, 2011)

My guess is that those "transmission" parts are to guide the piston skirt and reduce friction. Years ago, a friend of mine bought Teflon coated pistons for his motorcycle. He claims that it ran faster after that. The skirts of the pistons were coated with green Teflon, and we had to hone the bores out to accommodate the oversize.


----------

